
Google to phase out support for third-party cookies in Chrome within two years - house2001
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/14/google-wants-to-phase-out-support-for-third-party-cookies-in-chrome-within-two-years/
======
shadowprofile77
Good, as far as those cookies go, but also, as usual from Google, extremely
self-serving, because the tech giant itself will just keep tracking us more
than ever before while trying to restrict how much others can do the same.
They keep building their moats against "external bad guys", but the bad king
that is Google just keeps expanding its power. I wonder when a backlash by
other major internet companies against chrome itself will start being the
case.

~~~
webboynews
They will make Microsoft look saintly

~~~
shadowprofile77
I think they almost already do. Google is still coasting off a well built
reputation for simple, good, user-friendly web services (search and email
mainly) that for most internet users is all they ever see of Google,, thus
thinking there isn't anything else that's a problem. Most of these same users
don't even really appreciate just how much tracking of their lives the company
does behind the scenes. They might read about it or glimpse parts of it here
and there and frown a bit, but the completeness of the surveillance doesn't
fully register I think. And besides, convenience, which always makes
uncomfortable things easier to forget.

Thus, its uglier side doesn't gain as much of the attention it deserves.
Microsoft never had quite that same good and simple reputation and enough
people had enough problems with Windows platforms right from the beginning to
really hate the company as soon as they had enough of a reason to from the
media. Microsoft can be shitty too, but Google is much more involved in most
people's daily lives in some dangerous ways.

~~~
sovok_x
Recently Microsoft forced millions of github users to either deanonymize using
2fa or get annoyed by their forced device verification. It was pure trolling
for some: evil hackers can lock you out of your accounts with unaccessible
email1!!!, so we'll lock you out first __* MS-trollface.jpg __*. So MS is
worse at the moment, they add palpable damage.

Google at least just continues their thing which already have simple
countermeasures like not using their search, blocking their web-trackers with
extensions and disabling location-tracking in options.

------
Velert
so they'll just track users via Chrome, Android, Google DNS, etc

reducing third party cookies is welcome but this just seems like a move to
protect their ad revenue

~~~
jbverschoor
Yup... also, it rules out competition.

They’re very good lately at PR. the pr released about not using the double
Irish Dutch sandwich tax route read like something good. In reality the route
is not a valid route anymore since this year.

------
sunstone
There is already a setting in Chrome that allows you to disable third party
cookies, but it's buried pretty deep and a bit tricky to find.

------
djohnston
I read the article, I don't understand if session tokens are included in this.
If so, how will things like logged in UX work?

~~~
dudus
Those are usually first party. Their blog post is a better source and talks
about use cases they're addressing with other tech including SSO

